# 97 Musculoskeletal Specialty Exam



## nyyankees (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm having a hard time applying an ortho exam with the bullets allocated in the 97 Guidelines for this specialty. The 95 exam is pretty straightforward but this 97 exam is not as black & white. How do I take  a "negative felexion McMurray" and apply that for a bullet. This is my issue and I'm not 100% sure where to apply this phrase to a bullet. Is there somewhere (book/webste) that will explain this type of sceanrio into plain 'bullet' English for me? Thanks.


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Apr 23, 2011)

http://at.uwa.edu/Special Tests/SpecialTests/LowerBody/McMurrays.htm

McMurray flexion refers to crepitation. This test then applies to the musculoskeletal bullet "inspection, percusson and/or palpation with notation  of any misalignment, asymmetry, crepitation, defect, tenderness, massess or effusions"


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Apr 23, 2011)

p.s.
the link provided is specific to that test, however, the page includes links to every joint.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 26, 2011)

Sandra K Stevens said:


> p.s.
> the link provided is specific to that test, however, the page includes links to every joint.



Thank you..


----------

